# Dogs galore, lots of different breeds!!



## Guest

Here are just some of the dogs I look after at my work experience placement...









Labrador - she's one of my faves <3









Another Labrador and a Beagle.









Labradoodle - he's currently looking for a new home...









Wheaten Terrier.









Another Labradoodle.









St.Bernard.









Golden Retriever.









Siberian Husky.









Bull Mastiff.









The Bull Mastiff again. I love the way she sits!









West Highland Terrier.









Doberman cross Springer Spaniel. She's another of my faves.









Doberman cross Whippet. He's looking for a new home too... I'd love him - he's a sweetheart.









The Dobe x Whippet and Westie playing.









The Dobe x Whippet again and the Bull Mastiff


----------



## Shazach

Aww lovely, thanks for sharing 
Tell me about the labradoodle that's looking for a home.......


----------



## Guest

Aww great pictures I want that husky lol
thanks for showing us


----------



## Guest

Shazach said:


> Aww lovely, thanks for sharing
> Tell me about the labradoodle that's looking for a home.......


He's a big (and I mean big, he's bigger than the Mastiff... though she is on the small side though) ... softie!! He loves being brushed, will just roll over and he loves cuddles  he ends up walking between your legs for attention  but he can jump the 4ft gate that's at the place lol so needs a secure garden! He's just under 2 years old, castrated, and good with kids!


----------



## Fleur

Great mix of dogs, they must keep ypu busy at work - LOL


----------



## hobo99

I really like wheaten terriers,they all look lovely dogs and happy.


----------



## Guest

Lovely dogs. I like the doodle too. Big handsome chap 

Go get him Shaz


----------



## Lily's Mum

I like the whippet cross - whats the score on him? lol


----------



## Guest

Thanks for sharing those pictures hope they all get the homes they so rightly deserve!
DT


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Great mix of dogs, they must keep ypu busy at work - LOL


Lol oh yes! Never a spare minute.



hobo99 said:


> I really like wheaten terriers,they all look lovely dogs and happy.


He's an odd dog... isn't bothered about people, and he's a sod with the other dogs - he's one that causes trouble :nono: lol



Lily's Mum said:


> I like the whippet cross - whats the score on him? lol


Aww I love him too  I've been trying to pursuade my mum to have him... but alas no luck 
He's 2 years old, very very skinny - poor lad  he did actually find a home, but the new owners let their 6 year old hold him on the lead (and he's a puller, knowing this would you let your 6 year old hold him?) and he pulled her over... so he's now back... he's fine with other dogs, just abit hypa and barks at them sometimes, but apart from that... he's fine  he rests his head on your lap, and falls asleep stood up hehe so cute


----------



## Shazach

RoseForTheDead said:


> He's a big (and I mean big, he's bigger than the Mastiff... though she is on the small side though) ... softie!! He loves being brushed, will just roll over and he loves cuddles  he ends up walking between your legs for attention  but he can jump the 4ft gate that's at the place lol so needs a secure garden! He's just under 2 years old, castrated, and good with kids!





rainy said:


> Lovely dogs. I like the doodle too. Big handsome chap
> 
> Go get him Shaz


I'd love to, he's gorgeous, but none of my charm and wheedling paid off with Mr Sh last night


----------



## Lily's Mum

Shazach said:


> I'd love to, he's gorgeous, but none of my charm and wheedling paid off with Mr Sh last night


You need to up the ante. Fink pole dancing and pretty underwear luv.


----------



## Guest

Lily's Mum said:


> You need to up the ante. Fink pole dancing and pretty underwear luv.


And if that fails get him so drunk he can't remember then just turn up with the dog sayig he agreed 

I can't get Mr R to agree to a rescue at the moment either


----------



## Shazach

Lily's Mum said:


> You need to up the ante. Fink pole dancing and pretty underwear luv.


What makes you think I didn't try that!!!
(didn't work on my doggy day care Mum either!!)


----------



## Crossbreedlover

I want both doodles 
the 1st one looks just like my Louie


----------



## Guest

For Shaz. He's called "Blue" by the way, lol.


----------



## Shazach

RoseForTheDead said:


> For Shaz. He's called "Blue" by the way, lol.
> 
> View attachment 21654
> 
> 
> View attachment 21655
> 
> 
> View attachment 21657


Thank you Hon, wish I was allowed!!


----------



## Nicky09

Those are beautiful dogs I really want that wheaten and the Saint Bernard and argh all of them really.


----------

